# Motor trifasico de lectora de cd o dvd



## Gonzalonal (Feb 9, 2010)

hola que tal? les cuento que estoy interesado en los motores trifasicos brushless de las lectoras de cd/ dvd.

Estoy interesado en saber principalmente:

1- Cual es su voltaje nominal aproximado y su consumo.
2- Que velocidadn RPM alanzan y a que voltaje aproximadamente.
3-Como funcionan? es decir, se que necesitan de un controlador que no se de que manera, sincroniza los impulsos electricos atravez de las distintas "mallas de cobre" dentro del motor lo que permite su movimiento suave. ¿Es correcto lo que digo?n u
De ser asi, este controlador cual podria ser y como se utilizaria? seria posible utilizar PWM para controlar su velocidad? como seria el conexionado con un pic, es decir, el pic iria conectado al controlador y este al motor, no?
4-La lectora de dvd/cd no incluye este controlador? de ser asi, es posible utilizarlo?
5-He visto que muchos rebobinan estos motores para hacerlos mas potentes, existe algun tutorial bien detallado y con fotos de como realizar el correcto rebobinado de estos motores, y ademas detalles de como se relaciona la cantidad de vueltas por diente, el grosor del alambre, etc.

Bueno, ya se, canse con las preguntas, pero busque por todos lados y estas dudas me quedaron sin resolver o no del todo claras. Asi que de ser posible, estaria muy agradecido si me sacan estas inquietudes, y de paso agregamos informacion de este tipo de motores al foro ya que no encontre mucha.
Muchas gracias.

PD: espero haber posteado en la seccion correcta, de no se asi, perdon.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2010)

Varias de tus dudas se comentan en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/?highlight=supermotor

Respecto a la generacion de la tension alterna trifasica a partir de una continua, existen integrados aplicados que hacen "Todo", generan la secuencia y forma de onda por PWM, ademas de controlar la frecuencia (Velocidad)


----------



## Gonzalonal (Feb 9, 2010)

hola fogonazo muchas gracias por la respuesta. Te cuento que ese post lo lei enterito, incluso entre en todos sus links, y habia material muy interesante, en especial la teoria. Pero no me quedaron claros datos como su velocidad, su voltaje nominal, y si es posible utilizar el mismo contolador que viene en la lectora.
Bueno espero sus respuestas.
Saludos a todos, gracias


----------

